# HSQLDB



## rafxx (14. Jul 2008)

Hallo, habe ein Problem. Kriege einen haufen Fehlermeldungen!!


```
{
Connection con = null;
		
		try 
		{ 
			Class.forName( "org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver" );
		} 
		catch ( ClassNotFoundException e ) 												// OO! Treiber konnte nicht geladen werden. 
		{ 
		  
		  e.printStackTrace(); 
		}
		
		
		try 
		{ 
		  //String url = "jdbc:odbc:ZeiterfassungDB;shutdown=true";
		  con = DriverManager.getConnection( "jdbc:hsqldb:file:ZeiterfassungDB", "sa", "" );
		 
		 
			  		  
		  			 	  
		  Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
		  String sqlQuery ="INSERT INTO MITARBEITER VALUES ('" +index+"','"+personalnummer+"','" +name+"','"+vorname+"','" +abteilung+"','" +wochenstunden+"','"+urlaubstage+"','"+null1+"','"+null2+"','"+null3+"')";
		  
		  
		  ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery(sqlQuery); 
	   
	      rs.close();
		  stmt.close();
			  
		}
		
		catch( SQLException e ) 
		{ 
			  e.printStackTrace(); 
		} 
		
		finally 
		{ 
		  if ( con != null ) 
		    try { con.close(); } catch ( SQLException e ) { e.printStackTrace(); } 
		}
	}
```


Sieht vllt. wer noch einen Fehler?

Alles was in die Tabelle Mitarbeiter geschrieben werden soll steht in Variablen d.h. index,personalnummer, name usw..

Muss das ganze unbedingt in der main stehen?

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten, bin da nicht so erfahren.

Gruß Raphael


----------



## The_S (15. Jul 2008)

Dann poste doch mal den "Haufen Fehlermeldungen".

- Strings besser mit PreparedStatement setzen.
- Du benötigst für einen Insert kein ResultSet! Einfach stmt.execute und ohne ResultSet.


----------



## Guest (15. Jul 2008)

Das sind alle Fehlermeldungen die ich ausgespuckt bekomme!!!!!


```
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
	at package1.Benutzeranlegen.setBenutzer(Benutzeranlegen.java:60)
	at package1.AdminGUI.actionPerformed(AdminGUI.java:342)
	at java.awt.Button.processActionEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Button.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
java.sql.SQLException: No suitable driver found for jdbc:hsqldb:file:ZeiterfassungDB
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at package1.Benutzeranlegen.setBenutzer(Benutzeranlegen.java:72)
	at package1.AdminGUI.actionPerformed(AdminGUI.java:342)
	at java.awt.Button.processActionEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Button.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
```


Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal für die Antwort, werde es gleich ausprobieren!!!!

Gruß Raphael


----------



## The_S (15. Jul 2008)

Er findet den Treiber nicht. Hast du die hsqldb-jar in den Build-Path mit aufgenommen?


----------



## Guest (15. Jul 2008)

Glaube ich nicht, wie würde das aussehen?

Gruß Raphael


----------



## The_S (15. Jul 2008)

Mit welcher IDE arbeitest du?


----------



## Siassei (15. Jul 2008)

In welcher Umgebung erstellst du dein Programm? IDE oder Texteditor?
// Edit: Upps da wars du schneller


----------



## Guest (15. Jul 2008)

Danke erst mal für die Lösungsvorschläge.... ein ganzer Haufen fehler sind weg... sehr geil.

Arbeite mit Eclipse 3.3

jetzt habe ich nur noch das hier:


```
writeScript
java.sql.SQLException: Table not found: MITARBEITER in statement [INSERT INTO MITARBEITER]
	at org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver.sqlException(Unknown Source)
	at org.hsqldb.jdbcStatement.fetchResult(Unknown Source)
	at org.hsqldb.jdbcStatement.executeQuery(Unknown Source)
	at package1.Benutzeranlegen.setBenutzer(Benutzeranlegen.java:81)
	at package1.AdminGUI.actionPerformed(AdminGUI.java:342)
	at java.awt.Button.processActionEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Button.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
```


Sagt euch das was.... ein dickes Dankeschön... habt mir schon sehr geholfen


----------



## The_S (15. Jul 2008)

Ja, das sagt uns was. Les doch mal die Fehlermeldung, dann sagt es dir auch etwas!


----------



## Siassei (15. Jul 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, das sagt uns was. Les doch mal die Fehlermeldung, dann sagt es dir auch etwas!


Jeep, hier noch ein Link


----------



## Guest (15. Jul 2008)

Danke Leute meine Probleme sind vorerst gelöst. 

Sehr geil eure schnellen Antworten haben mir sehr weiter geholfen.
Sorry das ich so ein shit gepostet habe.

Greez Raphael


----------

